# growing super lemon haze and white widow outside



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

hey guys, i just planted 1xfem white widow and 1x fem super lemon haze seed indoors to start/get established.  a week or two from now i will bring them outside, bury a 5g bucket full of coco mix and put them in it.  i could use some insight from some of you avid outdoor growers.

my questions are as follows-will it be okay to spray them with 7 pest spray during veg?  also, will 5g of medium be enough to get them through the summer without them outgrowing the pot?  also, i live in a very humid region, we dont get an extreme amount of rain, but i worry about molding during the flowering stage, what precautionary measures can i take to help prevent my crop from getting molded?

as kind of a side note, i planted an autoflowering in a burried 3g grow bag, i germinated till i saw root forming then put it about a half or quarter inch down bout 4 days ago, i checked on it yesterday and nothing came up so i moved the coco a bit and found the stem, but no leaves.  will it be okay?


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

Growing resources tab. Read and re-read. All your questions can be answered there.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

> my questions are as follows-will it be okay to spray them with 7 pest spray during veg?



I do not use this product so I have no idea. I do use diatomaceous earth and I only think of dusting and/or spraying if there is a major infestation.



> will 5g of medium be enough to get them through the summer without them outgrowing the pot?



I have grown outdoors in 5 gallon bucket. Got some great bud:aok: The roots will fill the bucket but it is quite easy to complete a grow.



> what precautionary measures can i take to help prevent my crop from getting molded?



Plant where there is a breeze and it gets the sun first thing in the morning in order to dry/burn off the moisture/dew from the buds first thing.



> checked on it yesterday and nothing came up so i moved the coco a bit and found the stem, but no leaves. will it be okay?



You have a tap root but no leaves? That does not sound good

I hoped my answers have helped. Be sitting on my nest and watching your grow show Good luck and can't wait to see them finish.


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for your post duck!  I found a pretty good spot for em I think, its a small open spot betweeen a bunch of trees, looks to be big enough to fit 2 monster plants, and as for the breeze/morning sun I will be trimming the sorrounding trees a bit for better airflow/light penetration =).  And as for the auto, I guess only time will tell.  I will go check on her in a few days and see if anything has come of her.  Thanks again for your post, I love it when people provide information like this!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 13, 2012)

ruufuus said:
			
		

> Thanks for your post duck!  I found a pretty good spot for em I think, its a small open spot betweeen a bunch of trees, looks to be big enough to fit 2 monster plants, and as for the breeze/morning sun I will be trimming the sorrounding trees a bit for better airflow/light penetration =).  And as for the auto, I guess only time will tell.  I will go check on her in a few days and see if anything has come of her.  Thanks again for your post, I love it when people provide information like this!


 
Hey Ruufus that GreenHouse Super Lemon Haze is uper dank... just finished 2 outdoors (reg beans) here.. in stretch mine almost tripled in size make sure they got plenti of room.. theres some pics of them in tha Cave .. i took one at 10 weeks and last one came down at 12... i was going for 14 but the weather wouldnt allow that.. the buds get super heavy and needed staking ... 

Duck pretty much nailed it on outdoor growing.. only thing i got to add is spread a little soap and pee around your plants to help keep critters away. every little precation helps

Best of luck with your outdoor adventure

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey Ruufus that GreenHouse Super Lemon Haze is uper dank... just finished 2 outdoors (reg beans) here.. in stretch mine almost tripled in size make sure they got plenti of room.. theres some pics of them in tha Cave .. i took one at 10 weeks and last one came down at 12... i was going for 14 but the weather wouldnt allow that.. the buds get super heavy and needed staking ...
> 
> Duck pretty much nailed it on outdoor growing.. only thing i got to add is spread a little soap and pee around your plants to help keep critters away. every little precation helps
> 
> ...


Great to hear!  I just worry because from what I have read mold is almost inevitable so I'm trying to draw some info from people who have first hand experience.  I will plant them late april early may, meanwhile I will be prepping the area, trimming trees, treating the ground for bugs and putting up rodent deterents =)


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

How big did they get?  I'm hopin for a couple ounces off it, you think that's possible?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

ruufuus said:
			
		

> How big did they get?  I'm hopin for a couple ounces off it, you think that's possible?



That should be quite achievable.


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you think I can expect from these ladies? Will be a solid 5to6 months of grow time from the time I plant to the time I will be harvesting.  Where I live we get about 15 hours of sunlight maximum, and will the 5g buckets be sufficient to grow the monsters I'm looking for?  optimally I would like to harvest about a qp or more from each, but a couple ounces will keep me happy..


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey Ruuf nice plan . . . if ya got duck n squidy on your side you can't go wrong
> 
> one little thing I will throw in - if your gonna play "bury the bucket" then make sure 2 things: (a) the buckets has holes, and (b) native soil *underneath* the buckets will perk well, no clay . . . maybe add a 3" layer of crush stone underneath em for flood insurance hehe
> 
> ...



Great advice, I didn't think about that, around here we got a lot of. Clay, so maybe I should dig down a bit extra and layer some rock?


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 13, 2012)

ruufuus said:
			
		

> How big did they get?  I'm hopin for a couple ounces off it, you think that's possible?




they was put out to flower at 16inches during a off season grow the plant stretched to about4 feet and yielded about 2 oz which is a good harvest for this time of year here in the 808 state..  For late short season.. Im in the tropics humidity here is crazy the slh stood up to a lot of rain.. With no mold or pm at all.. 

Aloha


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> they was put out to flower at 16inches during a off season grow the plant stretched to about4 feet and yielded about 2 oz which is a good harvest for this time of year here in the 808 state..  For late short season.. Im in the tropics humidity here is crazy the slh stood up to a lot of rain.. With no mold or pm at all..
> 
> Aloha



thanks for the encouragement!  i was begining to worry because it is quite humid where i live, and the spot i will be growing in is pretty well surrounded by trees, but i will be trimming the surrounding trees so they dont shade my plant and to let better air-flow through to prevent the mold factor =].

would I be better off skipping the buckets and just filling a hole with my coco to prevent drainage problems?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got a couple of freebie lemon haze greenhouse...... I hear it's a hard animal to tame for closet grows...... been tempted... but scared..... good luck be safe..... how tall will they get?...... I'm lurking on this grow for sure.


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I've got a couple of freebie lemon haze greenhouse...... I hear it's a hard animal to tame for closet grows...... been tempted... but scared..... good luck be safe..... how tall will they get?...... I'm lurking on this grow for sure.



i am not sure how big it will get.  Most of the indoor plants i have seen were about 2-3 feet tall, and i watched a video of an outdoor grow and the plant looked to be a 5+ft bush.  Thus far i have only gawked at this strain through videos and reviews, and finally broke down and purchased the seed =].  in light of everyones interest i suppose i should start a thread in the journal section for this as not to let anyone down i thank you all for your insight thus far, and will be starting a journal thread as soon as the ladies poke they're heads into existence.


----------

